
Joining Together to Avoid a Troubling Legal Precedent - _jomo
https://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2016/03/joining-together-to-avoid-troubling.html
======
spicyj
Link to the actual brief:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11221178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11221178).

